# Does anyone live in the greater Venice area



## Heinz57

My wife wants beaches; I want mountains.
She wants salt water; I want freshwater with indigenous trout.
I want 4 seasons; she wants tropical breezes.
I want scenic, relaxing country views; she wants city and people surrounding her.
(Maybe I leave her and just go it on my own... :nono

So, I've discovered where we could possibly have compromise in Vittorio Veneto, on the Northern outskirts of the Venice metro. Is anyone familiar with the area and willing to share what life might be like for a couple in early who still has a zest for living?

In my research I stumbled across this restaurant link. It has high ratings for "down home cooking". Check out the images of their main dishes! (NSFV) I cannot wait to make a visit. https://www.ristoranteacasadegiorgio.com/en/


----------



## Troz

Look at Treviso. It's a lovely place which would have been high on our list if we were buying in Veneto (we ended up in Umbria). Venetian-style architecture but without the crowds. Belluno and Bassano are nice too but further from the coast and higher up, so colder in winter.


----------



## Heinz57

Troz said:


> Look at Treviso. It's a lovely place which would have been high on our list if we were buying in Veneto (we ended up in Umbria). Venetian-style architecture but without the crowds. Belluno and Bassano are nice too but further from the coast and higher up, so colder in winter.


Thanks for the tips, especially the mention of Treviso. I will certainly do my research of that. To appease the missus with some conciliatory compromise, Bassano will be a hard sell, but since Bassano is inside the "city" with shops and city amenities, that will be easier. What drew you to Umbria?


----------



## NickZ

Except for the fish most of what you want shouldn't be that hard to find.

But some of it comes down to definitions. She wants a beach. Sounds simple. But it isn't. Does she want a busy European style beach with rows of loungers? Does she want a wild beach with nothing at all? Does she want sand? 

How far are you willing to travel to get to the beach? To get to the mountains?

Even if you picked Rome Campo Imperatore is only about two hours by car.


----------



## Troz

Heinz57 said:


> What drew you to Umbria?


Centrally-located (less than two hours by road to both Rome and Florence), cheaper real estate than Tuscany.

Of course the scenery, food and wine are nice, and there is lots of rich history and art, but you can say that about many places in Italy. So being equidistant from both north and south seemed a good criterion to use when we started looking, and thus far we haven't regretted it.

[edit] If your wife likes gelato, tell her that there are some seriously good _gelaterie _in Treviso!


----------



## Heinz57

NickZ said:


> Except for the fish most of what you want shouldn't be that hard to find.
> 
> But some of it comes down to definitions. She wants a beach. Sounds simple. But it isn't. Does she want a busy European style beach with rows of loungers? Does she want a wild beach with nothing at all? Does she want sand?
> 
> How far are you willing to travel to get to the beach? To get to the mountains?
> 
> Even if you picked Rome Campo Imperatore is only about two hours by car.


You ask good questions, Nick, all of which I have answers on what is desired, and I do Internet searches, Google maps, Google Street/Satellite View, and social forums to confirm potential locations. For example, the missus is very social and wants the big city amenities nearby for routine activities. I would be happy to live in a small village tucked away in hills and mountains, with a trout stream within a two hour drive. Certainly, I believe that is achievable along the Northern communities (suburbs) of the Venice metro, but I won't be certain until I make a visit. As far as beaches, I doubt we'll find the pristine white sands like is in the Carribean, and I already told her that if she insists on retiring there she'll go without me. We went to a Montpellier beach in March when we traveled France, and she's good with that sort of thing. The weather was full sunshine and around 30 degrees celsius and the beach was very active and alive. So, the beaches around Venice, which are inside an hour to reach from Vittorio Veneto, are likely to be favorable, but we have to make that in-person visit to be certain.


----------



## KenzoXIV

Sicily has it all, and much cheaper than the north! I live on the northern coast and the madonie are not far away at all for all your mountainous needs.

Sicily is often overlooked for the wrong reasons but what you described would honestly fit perfectly.

Kenzo


----------



## paulcat

Hi 
Your request is totally achievable to suit both your needs!
I live in the UK, but also in Monfalcone about one hour by train or car from Venice.
This town is near to the sea reachable by bicycle in ten minutes to Marina Julia or to Sistiana Beach by car in ten minutes. You then have pine hillside rolling into the mountains on your doorstep.
I really enjoy the mix and also the possibility to easily reach Austria. Slovenia and Croatia in hours


----------



## Heinz57

KenzoXIV said:


> Sicily has it all, and much cheaper than the north! I live on the northern coast and the madonie are not far away at all for all your mountainous needs.
> 
> Sicily is often overlooked for the wrong reasons but what you described would honestly fit perfectly.
> 
> Kenzo


Thank you for this suggestion, Kenzo. Sicily is on the "possibilities" list but ranked midway, mostly because of the ability to travel issues. Plaves like northern Italy and France's Alsace-Lorraine get higher rankings because of ease to hop in a car or train to easily visit European cities/locations without too much travel. Unless, of course, air travel is so frequent and innexpensive to fly to Amsterdam, Berlin, Vienna, Barcelona, etc...


----------



## Heinz57

paulcat said:


> Hi
> Your request is totally achievable to suit both your needs!
> I live in the UK, but also in Monfalcone about one hour by train or car from Venice.
> This town is near to the sea reachable by bicycle in ten minutes to Marina Julia or to Sistiana Beach by car in ten minutes. You then have pine hillside rolling into the mountains on your doorstep.
> I really enjoy the mix and also the possibility to easily reach Austria. Slovenia and Croatia in hours


Great suggestion, PaulCat. Thank you. I have included that area as a possibility, as well. May I ask, are the Medditeranean waters warm, mildly warm, cool, cold...? I've tried the warm waters of Caribbean and Gulf of Mexico, the chilly Pacific in California, and could not tolerate the cold Atlantic waters at Massachusetts. I'm guessing the Med will be more like Southern California. (I know this is completely subjective to ask for your opinion, but it is still valuable.)


----------



## accbgb

Heinz57 said:


> Thanks for the tips, especially the mention of Treviso. I will certainly do my research of that. To appease the missus with some conciliatory compromise, Bassano will be a hard sell, but since Bassano is inside the "city" with shops and city amenities, that will be easier. What drew you to Umbria?


Do not, under any circumstances, go to Treviso!

Don't do it!

(We spent ten days there a few months ago and absolutely loved it. It's now high on our list of places to settle in Italy and we'd hate to see it overrun with newcomers.  )


----------

